# high but not long



## dpc (Apr 16, 2006)

hey im new here, and im 17. i just got back into golf, but i have a new problem ive never had. doesnt matter really which club, but the ball is giong very straight, very high, and very short. i can hit the SW the same distance as 7 iron, just higher. why isnt there any distnace to them?

i have another question, when i was a kid a golf pro taught me the "interlock" grip, where the index finger on the left goes between the pinky and ring fingers on the right. should i stick to this group? or move to the more traditional grip? thanks


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

How you interlock your fingers is all personal preferance, its more important to have your hands positioned properly.

As far as hitting it too high, I really can't help you, but maybe try and swing down on the ball a bit more.

Where do you position the ball during your swing?


----------



## gOLfEr056 (Mar 30, 2006)

Hitting it high could be as simple as setting the ball on the tee too high, thus making it easier for you to get under the ball. It also may be that you are leaning back too far. I have found it that when I lean back too far it goes higher then it usually does.

Try making sure your stance is correct and then try keeping your weight balanced. See if that helps you out.


----------



## codyblank (Apr 7, 2006)

Usually a steep swing is what causes a high shot and sometimes flipping the wrists at impact.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

But teeing the ball too low causes you to get steep and hack down on it, causing a big ballon ball. If it's just your irons, definately check ball positions. Trap your wedges and short irons, pinch the middle and long irons against the turf. You could just be getting too anxious to hit the ball. In that case, you would start down to early, cast the club, and flip the clubhead under the ball. But then it wouldn't go straight.......Can't really say much more without seeing you swing.....:dunno:


----------



## dpc (Apr 16, 2006)

actually all these shots ive been hititng lately have not been on a tee at all. today i decided to just switch the grip to see how it worked... and i actually ended up hitting the ball farther. it went to the right a few yards, but it was going much much farther then before. i dont think teh whole grip was the problem, but maybe it was just one of those things where it was in your head. i also tried to keep my head down a little longer after impact and that helped a lot to.


----------

